# Great Buy



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Those are really nice gloves…one of HF's better products. I bought 5 boxes of them a couple of years ago and use them frequently.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I always buy them when they go on sale. Along with paste brushes and foam brushes. I don't care what anyone on here says,you cannot beat HF when it comes to *items like these.*


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I buy those and clean them up and reuse them. They are very durable.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I use them as well…can't beat the sale price : )


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I was in HF today, they had a ton of them. (8/1/2012)


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know how you guys can keep on justifying buying HF trash. you should really buy the brand name purple nitrile gloves.

just kidding ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I use their gloves all the time for finishing, cleaning the cat litter box, all sorts of stuff. They go on sale frequently and are a great buy! Thanks for the review!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Got an e-mail this morning with coupons these gloves are on sale now for $3.99 per box of 100 @ Harbor Freight


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

my only gripe is that my hands get sweaty inside the gloves and then the sweat drips out. to be fair this may be a problem with ALL nitrile/latex style gloves but that said otherwise these great


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

I use GOBS of these. Every time I use a finish, working on cars or motorcycles, picking up dog poo. Just an outstanding value. I will suggest that the blue ones are much better than the black ones though. The black ones for some reason stick to themselves and you have to blow them up first to be able to get your hands in. The blue ones are much easier to put on in that regard, you just have to weigh ease of use to looking tougher. I mean, how tough can you look with baby blue gloves on your hands?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Rust fever;

This is a great deal. They had the blue nitrile gloves for $5.99 about a year ago so bought four boxes of XL for me and 2 of the medium of the LOML who also like to come to the shop occasionally. We use them once and pitch them.

For what ever it's worth, all gloves make your hands sweat, even the high $ ones.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## WindwoodTrader (Sep 12, 2009)

I had purchased a box several years ago and found that the gloves deteriorated over time and would fall apart if you pulled too hard getting them on. 
I would suggest that smaller quantities might be advisable unless, of course you are using them daily.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been using them alot for light 1 time use and am near the end of my first box. I'm definitely getting more!


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 13, 2012)

I've had some bad luck at HF, but in general, I'm very happy with the value:

things that have gone well:
cement mixer, wood chipper, wet tile saw, C clamps of all sizes, pipe clamps, aluminum bar clamps, nitrile gloves, stationary belt sander, oscillating drum sander, pneumatic cut off saw, pneumatic grinder

things that have not gone well:
pneumatic hose

All in all, if you are careful, HF provides great value for the hobbyist/do it yourselfer


----------

